# TTOC Bristol Meet 6th August



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi guys the next Bristol meet will be Saturday 6th of August at 3pm
Location
The boathouse just outside of Bath

http://www.sabrain.com/boathouse

i'll try and get a cruise sorted shortly, if anyone has any destinations please feel free to PM me.

Lets see some names:

1. Charles
2. gazzer
3.zebedee
4.dash
5.guzzi
6. Markypoo


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

Never been on one of your meets yet, although been with the club many years!! We live in Bradley Stoke. What's your plans for this meet on the 6th august?

Lin and Darren
Zebedee


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Never been on one of your meets yet, although been with the club many years!! We live in Bradley Stoke. What's your plans for this meet on the 6th august?
> 
> ...


Hi there nice to see a new face, this will just be a meet up for a chat and a drink i try to organise one around once a month but sometimes it's a bit longer between meets.
Hopefully i'll be getting a cruise sorted within the next few weeks where we all meet up and drive off somewhere for the day..

Charles


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi Charles as a provisional booking count me in, bout time i had some southwest hospitality


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Best check they're open, last time I went down they were closed.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dash said:


> Best check they're open, last time I went down they were closed.


Way ahead of you there bud there open and have just been refurbished


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

looks good to me charles see you there.
cheers norm.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

guzzi said:


> looks good to me charles see you there.
> cheers norm.


cheers bud


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> hi Charles as a provisional booking count me in, bout time i had some southwest hospitality


charles do you want to borrow my glasses as missed my post!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

gazzer1964 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > hi Charles as a provisional booking count me in, bout time i had some southwest hospitality
> ...


Sorry Gazzer list updated


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll come along if Im not going to Audi's in the park  :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Can't say for sure, if I'm free I'll turn up.


----------



## JPTT (May 22, 2011)

I will come if I can - 50/50 until I confirm where I'll be that weekend. I live near Emersons Green.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

charles i am going to have to cancel the 6th as work has been manic & have two customer visits booked between 12 & 2pm.
am sorry about this honestly bud


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

gazzer1964 said:


> charles i am going to have to cancel the 6th as work has been manic & have two customer visits booked between 12 & 2pm.
> am sorry about this honestly bud


Cheers Gazzer hopefully see you at the next one


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > hi Charles as a provisional booking count me in, bout time i had some southwest hospitality
> ...


Charles must have felt something in his water as you now can't make it!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Charles, me and Maria will come along but will be in the Cupra as the TT is abandoned on the drive till I get different spacers :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cheesed off as here at work loading the van for monday and then customer visits. have only had one week end off all year k8 i dont do this on purpose honest!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

no worries gazz i'm working myself today but luckily only until 1pm.
Mark i want to see the Cupra anyway so alls good


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Mark i want to see the Cupra anyway so alls good


Dont dribble on it to much or Maria will punch your lights out :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Was a good one Charles and a good laugh, must have been because it was in Baaaaaaaaaaath :wink: 
Get that Karting sorted oh and did I mention my car is SOLD :lol:


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

thats a bugger was going to offer you 8k . good crack totay.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks guys to everyone who came. Was great to meet up with you all and nice to see some new faces  

Next meet will be posted soon..


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

try for a tour of the cotswolds !


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

guzzi said:


> try for a tour of the cotswolds !


I don't know the area can you suggest any places to visit ? or can you think of a good route ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

gadgetboy38 said:


> guzzi said:
> 
> 
> > try for a tour of the cotswolds !
> ...


all around chipping campden charles..........seriously good country roads


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

know a nice scenic route


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

guzzi said:


> know a nice scenic route


as proved time and again i can never guarantee i can actually turn up due to work commitments and (dlfskjdfkjzdfkznv) customer demands on the business. however this one is in my back yard and have travelled it well many times.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks for today we both really enjoyed it!!!!

Nice to meet you all, look forward to doing it again!!

Lin and Darren x


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> guzzi said:
> 
> 
> > try for a tour of the cotswolds !
> ...


You need to get out more mate!


----------

